

Introducing ChiliProject – A community fork of Redmine - meineerde
http://blog.chiliproject.org/community/chiliproject-a-community-fork-of-redmine/

======
bretthopper
Cool, I guess?

It would be good to know what some of these new features will be and why I (as
a redmine user) should care.

~~~
bradleyland
Yeah, I kind of get the feeling that there are probably reasons for the fork
that aren't stated on in the blog post.

After a quick look around, here is the "why" behind the "what":

[https://www.chiliproject.org/projects/chiliproject/wiki/Why_...](https://www.chiliproject.org/projects/chiliproject/wiki/Why_Fork)

Reasons for using ChiliProject instead of Redmine:

<https://www.chiliproject.org/projects/chiliproject/wiki/FAQ>

It appears that the driving factor was one of centralization vs
decentralization. Some of the developers wanted more openness with regard to
contribution.

~~~
headhuntermdk
I get the impression we aren't being told the whole story

~~~
meineerde
Although it appears to be forking season at the moment, such a bold move as a
fork doesn't happen just out of thin air. Yes, there were disagreements
between several Redmine contributors, but I think the time is not ripe yet to
spread out every detail of the conflict.

It should be suffice to say that both projects are going to continue to co-
exist and probably going to be rather similar for quite some time. We don't
want any bad blood between us and we are going to try to work together towards
our common goal. We on the ChiliProject side just feel that more open and
engaging development process helps the product and is more fun for all
participants.

~~~
headhuntermdk
When a core dev steps down from a project and forks, I see that action as a
vote of no confidence in the current leadership.

While I certainly don't want to stir the pot, I do see a bit of irony in that
a stated goal of ChiliProject is transparency but there isn't a lot of
transparency on why the fork was created.

I fear bad blood will be inevitable as developers/users pick their sides. All
that being said, I wish your project the best and I will be looking in from
time to time to see if we might revaluate our issue tracker.

~~~
aaronblohowiak
Transparency in development process isn't the same as transparency in
interpersonal drama.. with OSS it is hard to draw a distinction between the
two sometimes. I applaud the relative civility with which this fork is
happening and I appreciate the fact that we _arent_ focusing on the drama but
rather on the options and opportunities that this split creates.

------
remi
Clever name.

